# White 'spots' on nipples? Maybe tmi!



## josephine3

So my nipples have lots of tiny white spots on, sort of like blocked pores? If i squeeze them individually thick white stuff (sorry lol) comes out. 
If i squeeze the whole nipple then thin colostrum leaks and sort of 'unblocks' the spots a lil but not completely. My boobs used to leak at night but now i wear a bra which stops them, do u think that not letting them leak has blocked my boobs?! Or does anyone else get this? I feel like a freak :(


----------



## Hellylou

I get them too - pretty normal I think. I used to get them before pregnancy too, but they are more noticeable and numerous now. Don't worry :hugs:


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Normal Hun. I've got them too x


----------



## jamies girl

Ive got them too, its normal :)! Idk why though but one of my white spots got bigger and i cant squeeze it anymore, its like a visible white ball on my nipple :/. Weiiiird, haha!


----------



## josephine3

Oh no i think u guys are on about 'montgomerys tubercles' or whatever they're called...on the areola. I have those too.These are on my actual nipple, like where the milk wud come from.


----------



## Faith1025

josephine3 said:


> Oh no i think u guys are on about 'montgomerys tubercles' or whatever they're called...on the areola. I have those too.These are on my actual nipple, like where the milk wud come from.

That's where mine are, too. They do the same thing as you described so I assume this is normal.


----------



## sweetdrea

I've had it too kinda odd looking its only on my left boob though how strange is that. I haven't noticed any colustrum at all but I did have it for the first couple months then it went away. Wonder if that's normal


----------



## DragonTamer

That is normal and should be less noticable once you start nursing or allow your milk to dry up.


----------



## mrsp14

I have these too... Like spots on my nipples. I always have them though so not sure if they'll go when ur milk goes. They don't do any harm.. I bf dd for 14 months and all was fine x


----------



## josephine3

Hmmm thanks ladies!our bodies are so lovely sometimes lol.


----------



## Heibi

Don't squeeze them! They release the white stuff when you are nursing to protect your nipples from infection and cracking.


----------



## josephine3

The rule always seems to be dont squeeze things lol. Its just so tempting! And im worried they will block up if i dont squeeze them!


----------

